# ivf funding wales



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok girls

i want you all to write to your mp's and the welsh assembly

this is a letter i have just sent to my mp's, yep all of them. You are all welcome to use it. I will also post a copy of my othr letter once i have an mp on board. I am of course hoping i will get more funding yet if i don't at least i could help someone else.post up if you have wrote to your mp etc

Dear Alun Davies, Nerys Evans, Nicholas Bourne and Joyce Watson,

I am writing concerning the possibility of gaining your help in getting the local health board to implement the NICE guidelines 2004 for IVF treatment.

http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Publicationsandstatistics/Lettersandcirculars/Dearcolleagueletters/DH_087134
This link would be helpful, as I am of the understanding that all PCT/LHB have been contacted and pressure is now being put on them to implentment these guidelines

I myself have had 1 cycle of IVF on the NHS and have also funding other cycle yet this treatment is very expensive privatey.

I would really appreciate help you can offer

If you need any personal information that would help this matter I am willing to provide this and i am already drafting a letter which i will send to the welsh assembly, would you like a copy?

Many thanks

Kara Ellard


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dear Sir,


I am writing to you with some hope that we may gain funding for further IVF treatment, under the NICE guidelines 2004.


I believe we meet the criteria set out by NICE, which are:


We are a heterosexual couple.

1. I am within the specified age range.

2. We are both non smokers.

3. Our BMI’s are within the required healthy range.

4. Neither of us have ever had a child.

5. IVF is our only hope of conceiving.( this is not in the criteria)


I understand decisions can only be made based on the information available to you, therefore I aim to provide you with the facts.


We have been together for over 11 years and have been married for 4 of these. We began to try to conceive at the end of 1997 and after a considerable time of being unsuccessful we asked our GP for help who then organised various tests and a drug called clomid.


After numerous tests and investigations we were referred to Cardiff Assisted Reproduction Unit (now IVF Wales) for IUI treatment, and after 25 months on the waiting list we had our initial appointment. During the wait, in 1999, I was treated for abnormal cervical cells and was assured this would not impact on my fertility. 


After 2 IUI treatments it was discovered that my fallopian tubes were blocked and infected, which in turn were then removed and clipped hence IVF is our only option of conceiving. It was also discovered I had Fitz Hughes Curtis Syndrome along with Endometriosis, which again was missed until my second first laparoscopy. We have already had 1 cycle of IVF funded by the NHS and funded multiply treatments ourselves, 2 of which have resulted in early miscarriage. Any help with funding could well mean that we will one day be parents.


IVF treatment should be made available to people experiencing infertility as this really is not a life style choice.


I am currently helping my clinic set up a patient support group as in my area as with others (Pembrokeshire) there is a severe lack of help and support.


I am of the understanding that the NICE will not review there guidelines until 2010/2011, yet PCT's should now be implenting these guidelines as Eastern England have now acheived.



If you require further information I am very happy to give details such as dates and what test we have undertaking.



Yours sincerely



Kara Ellard


----------



## Frizzie (May 29, 2007)

Hi Kara, 
Good on you!!  After seeing a link to an article in the Times this week regarding 14 primary care trusts in England following the NICE guidelines and offering their patients 3 NHS treatments, I decided the time was right to write to the Welsh Assembly.  I have previously written to David Hanson and he responded telling me I needed to take it up with the Welsh Assembly.  Helpful..!!  My email was directed to Edwina Hart who I believe is the Health Minister there.  I sent that on Wednesday, but have yet to receive a reply.  Hopefully I will, and when I do, I will update this thread. 
Take Care,
Frizzie.


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm out raged at the moment with the welsh assembly !!  
as we have been told we can't have IVF  as my husbands BMI is over the limit but in england its not even a crieterier!!  its makes me mad the rules of wales and england smokeing there and not here. 

we live in wales but are treated in england!!! which rules do you follow


----------



## Frizzie (May 29, 2007)

Hi all,
I just thought I would update this thread since my last post.  I had a response today from Edwina Hart telling me that following NICE guidance issued in 2004 the Welsh Assembly decided it was 'fair and equitable' to offer one cycle of treatment, subject to criteria. 
She then goes on to say that the current policy, implemented by the Health Commission Wales in July 2005, defines the criteria that must be met to receive one funded cycle.  And?  So?  What does that tell me that I do not already know?...   
In addition she adds that if I feel I am an exceptional case, I should write to the Health Commissioner Wales Individual Patient Commissioning Panel.  
I responded thanking her for the reply but stating that this really did not answer my question which was - what plans the Welsh Assembly have to increase funding?  I explained I do not consider myself exceptional, just the same as many other women in Wales suffering from fertility issues.  I have asked for a more specific response to my question. 
I don't hold out much hope and expect I will get another 'standard' response, but one can but try.  (I also pointed out that my treatment costs £5,000 per go, just as a reminder of the expense!!)
Frizzie.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its a joke isn;t it

i am also expecting a letter back from her, my mp has wrote to her. no doubt it will be the same letter!!!

im starting to find wales a complete joke and what exactly do the welsh assembley help with. england seem to be getting a much better deal across the whole board

lets keep on girls

frizzie where are you having treatment hun?


----------



## Frizzie (May 29, 2007)

Hi Kara,
I was having treatment at Chester and Liverpool Women's, but after 5 unsuccessful attempts need a change of scene, so am moving onto pastures new in Care Nottingham.  Just waiting for a consultation.  
Frizzie.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck and i hope that we both get there soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have recieved a letter from the health commission wales and not they are ot reviewing the amount of ivf cycles on the nhs 

the standard letter i believe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been having a battle, as you know Kara, to get JUST my drugs funded by the Welsh Assembly.  This has infuriated me as I know many friends across Wales have had this help from their GP's.  My GP said they didn't hold their own budget and would have to apply to our Local Health Board, who refused to fund as fertility is a specialist area and suggested contacting Health Commission Wales.  Went back to GP and they applied to HCW for funding who again refused unless there were exceptional circumstances to contest this.  I am currently waiting for a reply from my Assembly Member, via Edwina Hart, but in the interim have had a reply to my correspondence because it's taking ages and it's not looking favourable as she believes I'm asking to be treated as a 'special case'.  Not as far as I can see when I know GP's across Wales are prescribing fertility drugs to the patients and mine wouldn't, I see that as unfair.

AAARRGGHHH rant over!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164891.0

girls please all read this

i have recently had a meeting with my AM and have her on side and also an MP

lets fight for wales for us all


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Kara

I'm with you all the way on this one. I have e mailed my AM this evening.

Karen


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there every1, feeling quite emotional after reading all your messages about ivf funding in wales .
I am with every1 about this, it is so not fair that we in Wales only have 1 try on the nhs for ivf, I for 1 would like to know how and why they(government or whoever makes these decisions) have come to the decision that Wales only have 1 try and England have three I would gladly pay for my prescriptions(which is one of the reasons why I think people have come to the decision that we only have one try) for the rest of my life twice over if it meant that I could have just one last try at ivf and have the same rights as people in England which would mean hopefuly that it would result in a longed for baby.
I recently e mailed our local health board and after a two week wait for a reply was sent a message which left me feeling, what  now thenbasically I or my gp has to apply to the health comission wales for funding and even they simply do not have to help us or grant us funding!I am NOT hopeful of a happy outcome as I have also emailed my mp and have not received a reply in over a month so in the meantime I am left in limbo not knowing if should give up or keep on fighting as I am now getting increasingly tired and simply do not want to fight against the system  anymore!I have a lot of love to give, so why, why, why are they(whoever they are!) denying us the chance to be parents?     have an appointment with my gp on thurs so hopefully it will mean a HUGE step foward!!that is if the liverpool women's hospital have sent a letter to my gp regarding my situation, anyway I think my rant is over!will be back if anything changes!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good on you for writing lhb

have you signed this petiton?

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

we are hoping this will make a difference


----------



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Guys, bit off the beaten track here, only just found this post and fairly new to site. I have written to Edwina Hart and have been told to expect a reply on the 18th Nov! Very specific!!! I also have tried to get my local MP's and Am's involved. This is all vey recent and i'm still awaiting replies from them. I've also tried to sign the petition on the WAG website only to find it has closed, would it be worth starting a new one? What do people think? I'm keen to help any way I can Kara, sorry i've only just found the post! 

Bit of history for you, Been TTC for 5 1/2 years, tried clomid for 12 months all to no avail, I have Polycistic ovaries, my husbands tests were all ok. We've had two cycles of IVF, 1st cancelled due to low response, 2nd resulted in BFP but ended in early miscarrage, We didn't have any embryos to freeze. We are now in the position of trying to save enough money to have another go and the saving is hard, doesn't look like we can afford it anytime soon! I'm 36 my husbands 37!!! 

Please let me know of any way I can help xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211385.0
would you be interested in coming?

great you have been writing letters, the petition is now under review and we really hope it will change things but we need to keep the pressure up


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I've just seen this....

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/health-news/2009/11/17/two-free-cycles-of-nhs-funded-ivf-for-women-in-wales-91466-25190945/


----------

